# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Suomibussit -kuvasivusto

## RFA

Ottamiani valokuvia pääasiassa busseista löytyy osoitteesta suomibussit.kuvat.fi
Suurimmaksi osaksi kuvaan Pohjois-Pohjanmaan sekä Ylä-Savon alueella, mutta pyrin kiertelemään mahdollisimman paljon myös muuallakin päin Suomea kuvaamassa. 

Sivustoltani löytyy myös kalustolistaukset (yläpalkista "muuta" linkin alla) seuraavien liikennöitsijöiden autoista, myös pikkubussit lueteltuna:
Paakinahon Liikenne v. 1980 eteenpäin, Heikkilän Liikenne, Liikenne Huovari ja Liikenne Korkia-Aho.

Liikennöitsijöiden mukaan lajitellut kansiot ovat vielä toistaiseksi kesken, eli sieltä ei löydy läheskään kaikkia kuvattuja autoja, vuosi- ja kuukausikansioista löytyy lähes kaikki ottamani kuvat vuodesta 2016 alkaen.

Linkkejä heinäkuussa otettujen kuvien kansioihin:

-Herättäjäjuhlat Nivalassa 5-7.7, paikallisliikennettä sekä tilausajoautoja 
- Viikon mittainen kierros Etelä-Suomeen päin
- Kokkola Cup 2019 kuvat
- Muut heinäkuun bussikuvat

Tervetuloa katselemaan kuvia  :Smile:

----------

